# Why is it so hard to pick a new gun??



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So for Christmas, it looks like I'll be able to spend about $700-$800 on a new gun. Now the tough part....what to get??!! I think I have a problem. Here's a few I've been looking at:

-Marlin 336 30-30 and a S&W AR15-22

-Ruger GP 100 in .357

-Build another AR (maybe in 6.8)

-AR 10

-Another 1911

-New Shotty for birds and trap (then sell the 1187 and get a Ruger GP100)

Everytime I look on the interweb, it gets harder and harder. Tough decision.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As long as you have the cash, it's a good problem to have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree, it's a tough decision. I'd go for the


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, well I would suggest one of the ones you dont already have, in other words not a 1911, AR or shotgun. Get all the different types you want before you start to double up. At one time I had 12 shotguns, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Cash will be in hand. I like that problem. 

From a gun perspective, if I went the shotgun route, I'd sell my 11-87. It's an okay shotgun, shoots when I need it to, but the bluing on their barrels and receivers tends to get light rust on it if a mouse farts. Constantly oiling that one.

I could probably go the Marlin 336/Revolver route. Both would come in handy deer hunting in thicker cover (is .357 an okay whitetail caliber from a handgun?

In the AR world, it would be in a caliber other than 5.56 and would probably build if I went that route. Ugh!!! First world problems.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, the .357 will do the job, but for hunting I'd opt for a long barrel to maximize burn/velocity. A good red dot, like an EOTech or Aimpoint (yes, there are lots of other good ones). Much easier to get behind quickly and within the practical limits of the caliber, you don't need magnification.

I don't have any personal experience taking deer with a .357 but a well-placed shot to the ribs through the lungs will easily kill one.

Best advice is to make sure to have a stable rest. Then shoot at ranges to see if you can keep shots within a 6-inch circle. The longest distance you can successfully do it 9 out of 10 times becomes your limit. Doesn't matter if you're using a sling shot, bow and arrow, slug gun, handgun, or rifle. Same rule applies.

I can also tell you this, Tuffdaddy: If you plan your ambush properly, a handgun will be no disadvantage. You just have to hunt in a way that coincides with your tool(s).


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Glen! Based on where I would be hunting with a handgun, I'd say a 25-30 yard shot would be about the limit. I would definitely head to the range though to see what distance would be healthy.

Would I be better off if I were to look at a 44mag vs a 357? I'd definitely look at red dots for the revolver if I go that route. I'm thinking more and more, that will be likely.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, if its sole purpose would be hunting. I have a Ruger Redhawk and it's one tough son of a gun. Slicked up a bit by legendary Larry Kelly of Magnaport fame, topped with a red dot and handloads to suit the quarry. Taken a few with it.

If you are looking specifically for a hunting handgun, hard to beat a T/C Contender or Encore.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on opting for a 44mag and I am a believer that Ruger revolvers are the way to go. I hunted elk for several years with a T/C Contender I always had a little more than a 44Mag but it has the energy to knock them down and the caliber selection is awesome.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I would go 44 mag. And as stated before, the ruger redhawk or super redhawk are awesome.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Smith and Wesson 686 Combat magnum in 4". The GP100s are bullet proof, but don't tune up as nice as the Smiths do. You can throw a few bucks at it over time and have one heck of a nice revolver. I charge around $125 for a good tune up with an extended firing pin and lighter springs, plus going through and polishing, and stoning everything. Makes anything the performance center puts out seem pointless. Not promoting my work, just saying find a good smith in your area and spend a free extra bucks and you have something only a Python could compete with. You should be able to find the Smith for $725 with relative ease.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would go for the gp 100

i would stay away from the S&W M&P 22,they have had some issues with that particular one(under recall i believe)

i would build an AR in 6.5 creedmoor

but i would also go get me another 1911(love me some 1911's)

ah hell,to many choices.just buy them all lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i would go for the gp 100
> 
> i would stay away from the S&W M&P 22,they have had some issues with that particular one(under recall i believe)
> 
> ...


Blasphemy! GP100 Non sense! Lol They are solid guns and a reloaders dream, load them as hot as you can handle and hold on. They will take a steady diet of even the heaviest 357 loads and it won't hurt them a bit, I'll admit i wouldn't dream of putting my Smiths through near the abuse that a GP will take. If you have to go GP go Match Champion that thing is SHARP or the Wiley Clap is pretty nice to, but still none as pretty as the Smiths. Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Smiths pretty ?... I've never been a S&W fan those ginormous tree trunks they used to put on them were/are hideous. .. the older KGP 100' s (K is stainless in Ruger speak) with the goncalo Alves inserts are certainly nicer than anything S&W has put out. I had mine tuned by GG&G in Tucson and they did it right.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If I had it to do over and wanted only a hunting revolver, it would be a Ruger Blackhawk. Better inherent trigger than the Redhawk. And, there ain't no quick follow-ups with a double action in full-power .44 loads anyway. I only shoot the Redhawk in single action.

If you are not concerned with follow-ups, a Contender or Encore is a good choice. Pretty decent adjustable triggers from the box and long barrels are available - even to the extent of carbine configuration. So are custom barrels. Plus, they are more versatile with the different caliber/barrel options by removing one takedown screw. A one-gun arsenal can be had and all use the same trigger, making it easier to get used to.

The one shown is my custom JDJ .45-70 Contender sporting an old Bushnell HoloSight optic (today's EOTech). Buddy, when you light this thing off, you've got a tiger by the tail. By the way, the Holosights are still around for about $200 and I can testify as to their durability.

Taken everything from squirrels (in rimfire mode) to deer with it, including quite a few woodchucks with various rifle calibers.

Sold my .357 Contender barrel long ago. Just didn't fill any gaps in variety.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmmm, sounds like a revolver is becoming more and more likely. Great input guys!!! I'll have to look around at the Ruger Redhawk, GP 100, and the smiths to see what I like. Definitely have to go stainless, as that's just purdy. Even with the blackhawk's better trigger, I just don't like those grips. Kinda cowboyish. I know, it's petty lol. I like the looks of the Redhawk and the GP 100. Haven't looked at the Smiths too much as they seem pricier than the Rugers, but I suppose, they are all in the same price range. I can always squirrel away a little more cash if I need to.

Now the question would be, why a 44 over 357? Besides the obvious, is there a reason the 44 would get the job done better? I'd be hunting in some relatively thick cover in some spots, but definitely have some areas with great shooting lanes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

..44 has way more knock down power, in my opinion a hard cast .44 is still better than a .357 with any bullet. I have three 44 revolvers, a S&W 686, original Ruger Vaquero and the older K model of the Redhawk. I cannot shoot my reloads in the S&W the cylinder will jam up every time. Even a S&W representative told me they were OK to shoot in Rugers but not to shoot them in their revolvers. It is a load that Bob Milek came up with, 22grs 2400 with 240 gr bullets. I use 240 Hornady XTPs. For the S&W I load 19 grs of 2400 with 240gr

The Redhawk shoots 1450 fps on a cronograph.

But if you want the best revolver for hunting get a S&W 460, they are the only except the .500 that S&W build that are built for hunting in my opinion


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been reading a bit this morning on the .357 vs. .44 debate, and it pretty much matches what you are saying Ed. You can kill them with a .357, but need to be more precise and match up with a good round for it.

So a .44........in a Ruger Redhawk, or S&W 629? I don't think they make a GP 100 in .44 mag. (I think the S&W 460 may be out of my range). Sounds like the Rugers handle the hotter loads better than then S&Ws from what you guys are saying.

How do my gun purchasing endeavors always increase in budget every time? lol Actually, all of these are pretty close to what I was looking at spending.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ruger all the way in a .44 mag, Redhawk or Blackhawk. Thing about Redhawk you can get different grips to your liking. I know older Blackhawks had a problem with screws coming loose, at least my buddies did.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cool. It would definitely be a Redhawk as I like that style of grip better than the Blackhawks. Now to find a deal on one.  (I'm hoping right after Christmas there are some good deals). Then to find a good red dot to go along with it.

How does one mount an optic to a revolver? Do I have to have it drilled and tap for a mount? Wheel guns are new to me. I've shot them, but that's about it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Redhawk will come with Ruger rings and have notches for them. No drilling and tapping.

Edited:

I think that you have to get it in a 7.5" to have the rings and cuts to mount them, otherwise yes you would have to drill and tap


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool. I like easy. I've been looking, and it seems like there are more of the 7.5" Redhawks than the 6"ers available. I'm guessing it's a good bet to go with 7.5" barrel? Is that going to be a lot of gun? (never handled one in person, so I'm not 100% sure.)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine is a joy to shoot , even with the hot Milek loads


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll know you touched it off, but I never had issues with the recoil on mine. The grip angle and style keep it firmly in place too. You'll feel less recoil with the 7.5 as it's heavier and the added weight up front keeps it from jumping. They used to make a 9.5" as well but that makes it unwieldy IMO.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

.44 IMO Taken many deer with it! My Brother had a .357 till he saw what a .44 would do way outperforms the .357


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Once topped with a scope, shooting it is no big deal - even with hunting loads. If you wimp out, you can always have it ported, but doing so effectively reduces the barrel length. It's only about half the felt recoil of my .45-70 pistol.

Get the long barrel if it is to be a dedicated hunting arm for some added velocity.

I don't know if the triggers have been improved over the years, but mine was unacceptable from the factory, so you might want to talk to PT member and gunsmith, Agney, about it.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can definitely handle a .44 as I've shot a few in the past. Definite butt kicker, but manageable. I took a look at ammo prices yesterday. Yikes! Good reason to start reloading lol.

I'll take a look at a few Ruger Redhawks in the stores with the 7.5" barrel to get a feel for them. Don, the 9.5 looks like a HUGE gun.

On the triggers, my buddy's dad does a great job tuning triggers for us when we need it, so I'll definitely have him take a look and tweak as needed.

One question that comes up. If I buy a used one, is there anything in particular I should be looking for? Looking to shave a little of the cost off if I can, but still want to have a like new wheel gun when all is said and done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you buy a new one ask for them to bring several out if they have more than one. Try the action and trigger for smoothness and over all looks and finish you can even look at the grips. I do this on any revolver I buy new. If they tell me NO, I leave. I have seen a big difference in how smooth the guns are, I guess it depends on the manufacturing process and how close each gun is to each other when made.

On buying a used one here: http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=19


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Ed. I'll definitely do that! I'll take a look at the link once I get out of the office. They block those bad gun sights here.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have way too much time to think about what I'm getting yet, as it won't be till after Christmas. But I'm definitely leaning toward a .44 mag. With that being said, The Ruger Redhawk and S&W 629 are both in the same price range, but then you have the Taurus Tracker in .44 mag, which comes in at a lower price point.

On the outside they look nice, but any of you have any reviews on them? Good, bad, ugly? Or should I just suck it up and get the Redhawk? Just trying to plan my $$ out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Redhawk !!!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Dually noted. Lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I'm gonna vote redhawk too. But don't be taken in by the lower price point of Taurus. I've read several stories of people getting NO customer service on their "lifetime warranty"


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I've read that too. I actually think they are pretty good looking guns, but reading mixed reviews. Redhawk it is.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All kidding aside, I dont think the 629 or the 686 are built strong enough for 44s except maybe a 44 special. I know a lot of people will disagree and a lot love them. I just dont know why S&W dosnt build a heavier .44 since they build 460s and 500s. They wouldnt have to be that beefy but more than what the 629 and 686 are right now. To me if you arent going to shoot a powerfull .44 then get a .44 special


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or, get a .44 Mag and shoot .44 Special rounds 'till you grow up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I shot a 44 spl. once..... I was 10. True story, our neighbor where I grew up in Ohio was a gun guy. His name was Tom Dick (honest) He had several guns and had friends that would come over and shoot. Tom worked at the Army Depot and had access to a LOT of ammo . they brought out M-16's more than once and fired full auto, even then I picked up all the brass (they threw it out). One day they had several handguns and were shooting them and I asked (probably begged) to shoot one. That's what they gave me. I hit the target but didn't have a very good group if I remember correctly. As my Father wasn't a gun guy at all, I credit Tom and a few other neighbors for letting me ask questions, watch and shoot their guns.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

His name was Tom Dick (honest)

Must be an OHIO thing, I Mom told me she wanted to name me Harry Dick Weddle, lmao, but my dad said No, Thanks Dad


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You dodged a whole bunch of fights right there !


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Going 629 on this one, I agree they aren't built as heavy as the RedHawks, but unless you are shooting the heavies out off it daily you won't have issues. Stay away from the Taurus, I have customers come in and say things like"I want the cheapest 357/44mag I can get". You are literally talking about an explosion in your hand, a freaking explosion at 35000+ PSI. If I had to guess return rate in the pistols mentioned I would say roughly 15% of our Taurus's go back through me. Smith and Ruger I would say are probably closer to >5%.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I'll start looking after Christmas at both the 629 and Redhawk. This little part of me still wants to build a 6.8 spc II AR too though...... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Ditch the 6.8 SPC and build a 6.5 Grendel. Then again, I like accuracy at extended ranges so the 6.8 doesn't fit that bill.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've looked at both. Not sure why I'm so keen on the 6.8. I know it doesn't have the range of the 6.5 Grendel. Other reasons to ponder the 6.5? If I built it (I'm eventually building one), I'd likely use it for deer, maybe wolves if they ever de-list them here, perhaps pigs if I ever get the chance. My daughters will probably use it for deer as well when they are ready.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> His name was Tom Dick (honest)
> 
> Must be an OHIO thing, I Mom told me she wanted to name me Harry Dick Weddle, lmao, but my dad said No, Thanks Dad





youngdon said:


> You dodged a whole bunch of fights right there !


but then the boys that beat him could have went around saying that they beat Harry Dick today

:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Tuffdaddy said:


> I've looked at both. Not sure why I'm so keen on the 6.8. I know it doesn't have the range of the 6.5 Grendel. Other reasons to ponder the 6.5? If I built it (I'm eventually building one), I'd likely use it for deer, maybe wolves if they ever de-list them here, perhaps pigs if I ever get the chance. My daughters will probably use it for deer as well when they are ready.


Read this:

http://www.shootingtimes.com/ammo/6-5mm-grendel-the-round-the-military-ought-to-have/


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Thanks for the input! I'll start looking after Christmas at both the 629 and Redhawk. This little part of me still wants to build a 6.8 spc II AR too though...... Decisions, decisions.


The 6.8 spc was/is my pick.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So I stopped at Cabelas on my way home from "up north" this weekend to check a few guns out, and it didn't help. LOL I looked at the redhawk with a 7.5" barrel. Man that things awesome! But then I got to thinking, how often will I use this? I may or may not use it deer hunting, not sure yet. I don't want it to be a safe queen though. Was looking again at the GP100s, but didn't like the huge wording on the barrel.

Then I looked closer at building another AR in either 6.5 or 6.8, and then of course, the Sig emperor scorpion caught my eye.

The good thing is I'm not in a rush, the bad thing is, it's hard to chose!!!!! I have $1,000 waiting for me to pick one (or several depending on what I get) and it's starting to burn a hole!! lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess you need to start figuring out which of your selections you would use the most. I still say Redhawk, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha, I know. This is an impossible task. I keep trying to think, what am I really going to use? The ar would get used I'm sure, and I could use it for wolves when they open them up for hunting here again (hopefully next year).

Another shotgun would probably get the most use for geese and ducks (I have an 1187, but I hate taking that out in the weather as it seems to get light rust if a mouse farts on it).

On the 1911 front, if I went with a 4" version, I'd probably use it a lot as a woods carry gun, and sometimes as a daily carry.

First world problems....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah, but with the Redhawk if you run out of ammo you can use it as a club !!!! and still wont harm it


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL You have a very good point there. It would not feel good to get smacked with that piece of iron.

The Redhawk did feel really good in my hand when I checked it out. I know there are some really good used ones out there as well that have scopes mounted already.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you purchase the Redhawk, you'll most likely feel compelled to get some use out of it. But, how much depends on how you think.

But when you say, "But then I got to thinking, how often will I use this? I may or may not use it deer hunting, not sure yet.", it means one thing to me: No commitment.

The way to use one is to take it - and, only it. Then hunt in a manner that it can be used to full advantage, such as with a pre-determined site with a rest. I've hunted with handguns in places where I could say they were actually and advantage, or at least no disadvantage. Just gotta think/hunt differently to make it work. But, when it does, it's something to be proud of.

Again, it's something you should feel more committed to doing. If not, spend your hard-earned cash on something that fits your style more and fills some void.

Still a good problem to have, all in all.

Good luck!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well stated Glen, I agree if your going to hunt with a handgun, DONT take a rifle also !! I have made that mistake a few times.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Great points Glen. When I commit to something, I have no problem at all holding to it. If I do go the redhawk route, you can bet I'll bring that alone into the woods. It definitely would be more advantageous for me to use a handgun where I hunt, as many of the encounters I have are less than 50 yards. I rarely see deer out at 150+ yards, even though I hunt with a 308 and could reach out and touch them comfortably to 300 if needed.

I pretty much just have to throw my choices in a hat and pick one lol. I think I've written off building the AR. The redhawk is still in the running, along with a commander sized 1911 for carrying in the woods and at home, and also a new shotgun to replace the 1187, which I can deal with, but don't necessarily like (a new shot gun would get used for sure, as would the 1911 for sure).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you are getting it narrowed down !


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Getting closer. Now just have to make the final call. I just like to use my guns, so I want to make sure it's something that will come out of the safe on a regular basis.

I try to think of it like I do with my fishing equipment. With my musky fishing gear, I have crank bait rods, bucktail rods, top water, small minnow bait..... you get it. Then salmon fishing gear (based on different baits I'm trolling), walleye gear, bass gear. It all has it's place, but every piece of fishing equipment I have, gets used, and used for a specific purpose. The only things I collect there, are baits that I retire because they caught a special fish, so many fish they are trashed, or whatever the case might be.

I see my guns in a similar manner. Have my turkey and coyote shotgun, bird and clay shotgun, ar gets used for coyotes and target, 308 for deer (and possibly wolf now), and a few that I carry daily (not at the same time lol). The only gun that is pretty much a safe queen is my 1911 that I just target shoot with.

I think I need to tell my boss I need a raise. That'll solve this problem. :greedy:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tell the boss PT had a vote and you deserve a raise !!

and just so you wont be lying, my vote is for a raise !


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL. I'll make sure to print it out for supporting documentation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm late to the party but I'm going to reiterate what Glen and Ed have said. I've handgun hunted and committing to it is the only way. The Redhawk will hold its value if you decide later to readjust your methods of hunting.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I caved. I ended up getting a Beretta A350 Extrema as I really needed to get an upgraded shotgun. Starting to do more bird hunting this year, and always have shot a lot of sporting clays, so it made sense.

HOWEVER......I'm now going to sell my 11-87 and put that towards a wheelgun. Depending on how patient I am, either a Redhawk in .44 mag, or a GP100 in .357 mag. Now to sell the 11-87.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wheres the pic !! and Congrats !!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a picture of it. I'll take some better ones when I get it out to shoot.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well that failed lol. Let's try again.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice shotty! Very utilitarian. Good choice for a coyote/waterfowl/upland/small game gun. I've been staying outta this one because every guy needs to weigh the pro's and con's of each different gun and at some point end up with the perfect match for himself. Everybody has a different opinion of what you need....except you. But, now that it's over, I would like to answer the original question of "why is it so hard to pick a new gun?".... It's because you live in a country where you can do so, and have a myriad of options available. God bless America, and your new shotty.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Amen to that JT! And thankfully, that will continue for the near future.

Now to sell my 1187 and start working on that Redhawk. (and to get out and USE my new shotty).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Now, next question is.....

I think I have my 1187 sold, and have enough cash left to get a Super Redhawk in .44 mag. Would you go with a 5.5" or 7.5" barrel for mostly target shooting, and very possibly using for gun season as well? Is there a large benefit to going with a 7.5" barrel, or would the reduced size be beneficial for decreasing the weight for carrying through the woods?

Thanks for all the help fellas!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Get the longer barrel for hunting and don't worry about toting it. Because you'll want a quality shoulder holster, the small difference will be of little consequence. However, you'll gain a fair amount of performance - maybe 200 fps.

And, the longer barrel will be fine for any target shooting - in fact, better in several respects like less recoil, and better sight radius, if you go with iron sights (yuk).


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That works for me. Plus, they don't make the super redhawk in a 5.5" barrel. ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep 7.5 is the way to go.

In all the previous posts you mention the Redhawk this last post you noted the Super version ?

If you opt for the Redhawk be sure to get the 5003 model It has the ring slots milled into it and if I'm not mistaken comes with the rings. The 5001 model does not have the ring slots.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I used the two interchangeably Don. I meant the Super Redhawk.

Looking at the two, seems the only differences (not that they're minor) are the trigger springs, and the frame of the SHR being more beefy. It would be the one with the milled ring slots and rings included.

I'll have to run to Cabelas to check one out again just to get a feel for them. It just seems like a HUGE gun lol (I probably sound like a sally @$$ saying that). I actually talked to my buddy yesterday and told him to order the 7.5" SRH, then called him back and said go to the 5.5"er. Then he called and said they don't make that in a 5.5" in .44 mag. So I would either have to go to the Redhawk, or go to a 454 in the SRH. That sounds like it'll hurt haha.

I did see quite a few used ones on Cabela's site, but it seems they are asking almost new prices for a used gun. I think I'll throw my buddy the business as I usually buy from him when I can.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So next question(s), which shoulder holster would fit this gun well, with a scope (or red dot). Also, which scopes (or red dots) are you guys using on your SRHs that can handle the .44mag round? Final question, which rounds for hunting? Does it matter if they are cast or not? Been doing a lot of reading on them, and it sounds like you need to hit bone with the cast bullets, or aim for the boiler maker with a non cast bullet. My shots would likely be 30 yards or less where I would hunt with it. (I like the close encounters).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well here is my opinion:

Holster is strictly a personal choice and would depend on clothing being worn. I have several holsters, but I must say I do like the bandolier holsters for hunting.

Hunting rounds, I always used 240gr XTP's for deer and smaller, if I used cast I always used 240gr lazer cast bullets, they have silver in them and dont lead up the barrel like other cast bullets. I always aim for the boiler maker.

Scope, I dont use a scope on my 44 mags, but I use a Bushnell Elite with a Warne one piece base and 4 rings on my S&W 460 XVR


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Ed. Is it necessary to use cast bullets? Or would I be okay with the XTPs?

I'll dig around to see what holsters out there look functional and go from there. I'm sure there are some designed to carry them with scopes or red dots. I'll most likely put a scope or red dot on it eventually. Not sure if I'd put it under my jacket or over it. I'd guess I'd put it over my jacket just to have it easily accessible.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the XTP's in my 44s. Hornady does make newer bullets now, but I havent tried them.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good, because those cast bullets and the commentary around them were making my head hurt. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never used cast bullets in my Redhawk, only jacketed bullets. I use 270-grain Speer Gold Dots for hunting deer, but doubt you'll find them in factory loads. The Hornady XTPs are tried and true and well constructed.

Red dot sights are inherently tough, if you go that route. Get one with a 1-MOA dot, or maybe 2-MOA. Mine sports and old Simmons and it's taken everything I've fed the gun over 30 years. And EOTech or Aimpoint would cost as much as the gun but are very good. What's good about red dots is the unlimited eye relief. Typical magnified long-eye-relief scopes can be difficult to get behind at times. Hopefully, Mo Mo will chime in with Burris options, because they have some good optics, too.

You'll want a shoulder holster that fits over clothing or you'd be carrying concealed.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Glen.

It's okay if it's concealed as I have my ccw and they allow that in the woods in Wisconsin when hunting as long as you're licensed. But, I'd rather have it in the open where I don't have to unzip to get to it.

I'd love to hear more opinions on optics. I'm thinking a red dot is the way to go as far as optics go. I know Vortex has some good options too, but I'm all ears as to others opinions. I think the Aimpoint and EO Techs are a bit out of my range. :greedy: :greedy:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So in looking at this used gun, is this a good deal, or would you think something is wrong with it based on the price? (says small user marks, and when looking at the frame zoomed in, you can see them, but not terrible or something that would become terrible would it?). I can always dump the scope and get what I want on it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ruger-super-redhawk-44-mag/2473281.uts?Ntk=GunLibrary&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26No%3D60%26Ntk%3DGunLibrary%26Ntt%3Druger%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26recordsPerPage%3D20%26search%3Druger%26searchTypeByFilter%3DGunLibrary%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=ruger


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What price can your buddy get you into one for. I'd assume that Cabelas would check it out pretty well before buying or selling just for liability reasons. I'm not fond of the marks on it and it looks like the person who mounted the scope didn't tighten it down enough as it appears to have slid back a bit. If it's a matter of saving a hundred bucks I'd go new but if your saving several hundred I'd have to consider it. The cylinder looks like they may have polished the ring off of it also. You could always sell the scope if you don't like it. Like Glen said the scopes can cause eye relief to be an issue. I'd spend some time behind it just raising and lowering it to get used to it on a set power. Changing to a higher or lower power will change your eye relief. Over all I'm not real keen on buying used guns, but I've done it.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I can get a new SRH for $829 from my buddy. So it's a savings of $160 or so. I'm just not to familiar with what to look for on revolvers as this would be my first.

I'd probably sell the scope to put a red dot on it.

I'm okay with buying used if it's in good shape, but I don't want to buy someone else's problem or a gun that's too beat up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't be in a rush to buy a gun with a scope I didn't want, unless my pocket was on fire.

Most people want optics to fit their own style, and therefore, it's best to separate them. I'd negotiate a separation and adequate price reduction, although I am not up on current values. Geez, my Redhawk was $330 new back in the day.

Buying used name-brand products like the Rugers never worries me, either, because they'll stand behind them.

Maybe shoot a PM to Agney and get his take.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Will Do Glen. Thanks for the advice. I'm in no hurry, just happened to see that out there. (can't hunt with it till next fall anyway). It would be nice if I could see it in person, but it's at another Cabelas, so they have to ship it there (I think they charge $20 to transfer to a new store).


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the burris scopes the best due to the cross hairs being small than others. For what you want a 2X would work fine, that is what I use on mine and I zero it for 100 yds.


----------

